# Thor electronic sound



## john71 (Dec 4, 2020)

Hi every one, I have just installed a Thor electronic sound on my exhaust. If any body is interested have a look at my post on youtube ,just GOOGLE bmw 123d Thor electronic sound, Thanks


----------

